# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Совместное развитие

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Вопрос о семейной жизни.

К примеру живут муж с женой и находятся между невежеством и страстью. Мужчина начинает активно развиватся и прогрессировать увеличивая уровень свой уровень культуры и повышая гуну.

Вопрос - нужно ли ему отчитывать свою жену за проявления тамогуны, такие как лень и безответственность, или лучше её не трогать и она сама поумнеет видя пример мужа?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

В совместной жизни, когда меняется один человек - это естественно влияет и на всех окружающих. Надо быть очень аккуратным, так как это влияние может быть излишне сильным и может привести к скандалам и даже разводу. Меняйте свой внутренний мир, больше заботьтесь о жене, станьте настоящим слугой Бога, всего мира, и своей семьи. Увидев ваши прекрасные новые качества, ваша семья может тоже вдохновиться на путь духовного развития. Но, а даже если этого и не произойдет, то все равно на тонком уровне ваше развитие будет оказывать позитивное духовное влияние аж на 108 поколений ваших родственников.

----------


## Сева

У меня пока нет жены  :smilies: 
Да и вопрос не о духовном развитии, а об ответственности - полы помыть, вовремя еду приготовить и.т.д

Мне просто стало интересно, я на работе имею дело с женщинами и смотрю что они склонны садиться на шею. То есть считают что им все автоматически что-то должны =)

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> У меня пока нет жены 
> Да и вопрос не о духовном развитии, а об ответственности - полы помыть, вовремя еду приготовить и.т.д
> 
> Мне просто стало интересно, я на работе имею дело с женщинами и смотрю что они склонны садиться на шею. То есть считают что им все автоматически что-то должны =)


Не думаю, что это только женская проблема, в Кали-югу и мужчины и женщины думают, что им все вокруг что-то должны и, в особенности, им что-то должен Бог... Когда нет работы над смирением, ложное эго пытается покорить весь мир своим величием...

----------


## Сева

Я просто когда общался с мужчинами то заметил что человек в тамасе вообще не способен адекватно поддерживать отношения, если ему приносить жертвы, то он воспринимает это как должное и пытается сесть на шею. По этому я оказываю услуги и приношу жертвы тем кто более менее чист и способен чувствовать благодарность.

С женщинами действуют те же правила?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Я просто когда общался с мужчинами то заметил что человек в тамасе вообще не способен адекватно поддерживать отношения, если ему приносить жертвы, то он воспринимает это как должное и пытается сесть на шею. По этому я оказываю услуги и приношу жертвы тем кто более менее чист и способен чувствовать благодарность.
> 
> С женщинами действуют те же правила?


Если мы заботимся о человеке, как о том, кого нам послал Бог, если мы делаем это с любовью к Богу, если мы этим несем милость Бога, то эта забота становится трансцендентной и на нее не влияют гуны материальной природы. Нельзя перестать заботиться о ближнем, если на него влияет невежество. Мы все, так или иначе, находимся под его влиянием, поэтому должны сами его преодолевать и помогать это делать другим...

----------


## Сева

Должна ли забота быть разной в зависимости от гуны?

Должен ли я бегать в магазин за пивком для папы?

----------


## Сева

Вы интересно сказали про трансцендентную заботу, если можно хочу узнать поподробнее, как это делается на практике?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Каждый раз человек сам решает, как ему позаботиться, так как ситуаций бесконечное количество, но, в любом случае, он делает это с благодарностью Богу, за то, что Бог дает ему возможность служить Ему и Его детям.

----------

